

Introducing Say Thanks - gordon_freeman
http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2014/11/introducing-say-thanks/

======
general_failure
This is one of those things I think is useless.

Of course in a couple of years this will be part of our culture and I will ask
myself why did I not see that

